
Isetta Engine: open-source C++ game engine - ingve
https://isetta.io/
======
CodiePetersen
I feel like they got heavy inspiration from unity. There is a lot of terms and
functions named exactly like and perform the exact same functionality in
unity. And having programmed in both unity and unreal I can say they aren't
just generic naming conventions. But I've only briefly read some documentation
so they might actually say it was directly inspired by unity. At any rate
great job huge undertaking. I'll check it out some more.

~~~
flohofwoe
Pretty much everything that goes under the name of "game engine" these days is
directly inspired by Unity though.

15 or 20 years ago, there was a bigger diversity and more opinions on what
"game engine" actually means, but once Unity got really, really popular other
engines followed along and became "Unity clones" at least on the surface (e.g.
what does the artist workflow look like).

The "unique selling point" of other engines is essentially what small parts of
the artist workflow they do better than the "reference implementation" in
Unity, or sometimes what things they do more efficiently under the hood.

------
jsnell
The engine itself doesn't feel like the interesting part here (nobody will
probably ever write another game in it, nor developer it further). It's one of
those "what matters is the journey rather than destination" things.

But at least I'm finding the other deliverables from this project fascinating.
Especially the blog posts are really good.

~~~
franzb
The seasoned developers interviews are quite good as well.

